# linux_base-f10-10_2.tbz error



## johan_tr2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am newbie for this new world.
I try to install FreeBSD8.0 on my old P-IV box.
When I chose to install the linux compatible (linux_base-f10-10_2.tbz) with sysinstall. It can not be done.

The error message is : 


```
sysctl:unknown oid 'compat.linux.osrelease'
linuxulator is not (kld)loaded, exiting
pkg_add: install script returned error status
```

Can anyone help?

Thanks + regards,
TR2000


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Handbook: 10.2 Installation


----------



## gore (Jun 9, 2010)

What if that error happens during the installation? Like for example, you're installing FreeBSD over FTP, and you've selected the Ports you'd like to install, and then, it gets to that one, and doesn't work, gives an error, and then continues on with others after you'd hit Enter a few times, but then after a while, it comes back to that one, and after 4 times, it's not working, saying there is an issue with the installation of that Port, and it's a Dependency, and you can't do anything but hit ^c which basically says you can abort, continue, or restart the install?


----------



## johan_tr2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Gore,

That was exactly happened to my P-IV box, except I do the installation with DVD.

Any idea?

TR2000


----------



## gore (Jun 10, 2010)

At one point, I did ^c to get some options, and I selected continue install and selected a new server, and it's started installing other packages. I'll let you know if it worked or not, it's still installing.


----------



## zyanho (Jun 10, 2010)

TR2000,
  just take a look with the handbook handbook linuxemu-lbc-install like SirDice say to you.it could be solved.


----------



## gore (Jun 10, 2010)

zyanho said:
			
		

> TR2000,
> just take a look with the handbook handbook linuxemu-lbc-install like SirDice say to you.it could be solved.



I read that too, but where exactly does it say "If you're doing this while installing, do this" because if you're installing FreeBSD over FTP, and it fails, there is no way to skip it and get the install finished.


----------



## johan_tr2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dear SirDice and zyanho,

Sorry for late response. I just read and try your suggestion.
And.... It's work perfectly for me  (install from DVD).... Thanks guys.

Dear Gore,

How do you do with ftp. Any update?

TR2000


----------



## gore (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, it kept failing during that FTP install, so, last night, I'd had enough and decided I'll grab my BSD CD case, and pull out 7.2-RELEASE, and just install from CDs. This way once I have a bootable OS, I can go from there. I'm not giving up THAT easy.


----------



## gore (Jun 10, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be an edit option, so I'll just post the rest:

The thing I was doing was grabbing an 8.0-RELEASE disk for i386, and that disk only has the Docs on it and no others, so I decided I'd simply do the FTP install, and get everything I wanted. The Fedora Core 10 base kept failing, and there is no way to skip that (I have a post in suggestions about this) and so since you can't skip that, I had to restart the installer to see if I could just install a smaller amount of Ports and get a basic system with Window Maker, but it still wanted to install that, so, I decided to grab that CD case mentioned above, and grab a different version.

Currently I'm watching 7.2-RELEASE install on the machine. So I'll just upgrade from there. It's working fine, and now that I'm done with partitions and picked Ports, it's installing good now.

In my other post in suggestions I said it would be great to be able to have a status or progress bar, which would be great.


----------



## johan_tr2000 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wise choice.

I hope they will fulfill your good suggestion soonest. 
I myself prefer to get the installation CD/DVD, because in my situation the internet connection is rather slow and not cheap .

TR2000


----------



## gore (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, the installation finished just fine, and I got the machine up and running. I think I'll try to download the rest of 8.0 but for some reason I must have forgotten the rest of i386. It's weird really, I mean, I have every RELEASE of FreeBSD since 4.0 in my BSD CD Case.

I keep one around literally JUST for BSD. I have a huge black CD Case where I have my FreeBSD 4.0 PowerPak (That's how it's spelled on the box so that's how I do it) and it's all in there, and then, I have the rest, like 4.10 and so on, and then I have 5.0 which I bought as soon as I could, and 5.1 and so on to 6.0. So anyway, when I looked for the 8.0 stuff, I found my CDs for FreeBSD-RELEASE 8.0 IA-64 disks 1-3, and for some reason I only had one CD for FreeBSD 8.0 i386, and there were no Ports or packages on it at all except docs, which I found odd, so, I thought "OK, maybe you screwed up and grabbed the wrong one". So I'm going to go download more.

This way I'll have the ISOs at least. I can put them on my FTP Server. I usually do that anyway, I have a software directory on my server machine which I use to store ISOs of software like FreeBSD and Slackware / Debian / OpenSUSE and so on. This way if I lose a CD of something, I can simply burn it again and not have to download it.

That's actually not so bad with Debian since the install is a lot like FreeBSD's where I can do a Netinstall.


----------

